# Topics > Books >  Book "The AI-First Company: How to Compete and Win with Artificial Intelligence", Ash Fontana, 2021

## Airicist

theaifirstcompany.com

ashfontana.com

twitter.com/ashfontana

linkedin.com/in/ashfontana

penguinrandomhouse.com/books/669098/the-ai-first-company-by-ash-fontana

"The AI-First Company: How to Compete and Win with Artificial Intelligence" on Amazon

----------

